# Marine ply or melamine?



## Tony Stark (May 11, 2018)

Hi guys looking to build a 6 foot enclosure for my ackies permanent home. Should I use marine ply or melamine? Also is it necessary to seal with a pond sealer? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 11, 2018)

Hey Tony, I build my enclosures out of pine,marine ply is too exy and over the top and I don't like melamine.
Pond sealer is only necessary for wet enclosures like water dragons,Boyds Forest dragons etc.


----------



## Tony Stark (May 11, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Hey Tony, I build my enclosures out of pine,marine ply is too exy and over the top and I don't like melamine.
> Pond sealer is only necessary for wet enclosures like water dragons,Boyds Forest dragons etc.


Excellent thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 11, 2018)

I use melamine and love it. Used it for 30 years and never had a problem but its down to the individual.
Joints need sealing. I use silicone bathroom sealant just to stop and damp getting into unprotected timber.

Easy to cut, easy to build, easy to keep clean. And built properly in a timber look finish looks pretty good too.


----------



## Tony Stark (May 11, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I use melamine and love it. Used it for 30 years and never had a problem but its down to the individual.
> Joints need sealing. I use silicone bathroom sealant just to stop and damp getting into unprotected timber.
> 
> Easy to cut, easy to build, easy to keep clean. And built properly in a timber look finish looks pretty good too.


Is there anywhere I can download a standard cutting dimension sheet of I can just give to bunnings so they can cut it to correct size?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 12, 2018)

Not sure but its not difficult to work out yourself once you know the dimensions of your enclosure


----------



## Southernserpent (May 12, 2018)

Any tips on cutting the melamine with out chipping it Paul and do you use MDF or chip board melamine


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 12, 2018)

If I run masking tape along the edges I'm cutting and a good quality blade I don't have much of a problem.
MDF is what I use. Not for any specific reason.


----------



## Ropey (May 12, 2018)

Form ply made from hardwood and 100% water proof easy cleaning


----------



## Neil j (May 12, 2018)

With melamine I would seal the bottom corner/edges with a silicone or something. Stuffed a few cage with water damage by not doing that.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 12, 2018)

Ropey said:


> Form ply made from hardwood and 100% water proof easy cleaning


Form ply is not cheap either,over $100 per sheet last time I looked


----------



## Smittiferous (May 12, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Form ply is not cheap either,over $100 per sheet last time I looked


Only from Bunnings.... Seen it for as little as $40 for a 2400x1200x17 sheet.

Problem with some engineered boards for industrial and commercial use is it can often have an elevated formaldehyde content, depending on its manufacturer/country of origin. Fine for formwork etc but possibly not so great for some situations.

Formply is often also heavy as sh$t.

I use CD structural ply or flooring ply where I can get away with it (where it won’t be seen) or use the C side facing out and go over it with wood filler and a good sand and it comes up pretty reasonably.


----------



## Reg casey (May 16, 2018)

i made my enclosure out of marine ply and it looks amazing but im a carpenter so we have alot of offcuts... if your going to cut it all yourself id recommend doing it on a panel saw or take it to a cabinet maker they will probably cut it for a slab of beer


----------

